# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] ROCK BOX by CELESTION

## dannykostas

Καλημερα σε ολοι τη παρεα ....... ξερω οτι θα βρω βοηθεια ακομα μια φορα απο εδω μεσαααα..... εχω βρει 2 ηχεια ROCK BOX by CELESTION tτα ηχεια που εχουν απανω ειναι τα Κ12Τ-200 λοιπον τα συνδεω με τον ενισχυτη και ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση θαθελα να μου πειτε αν γινετε με καπιο τροπο να καταλαβω που ειναι το προβλημα .... ειμαι σε δυσκλη περιοχη και δεν ειναι ευκολο να τα παω σε μαστορα.... ευχαριστω περιμενω απαντησηηηη!!!!!! απλα θελω να τα φτιαξω γτ μου ηπαν πως τα ηχεια αφτα εχουν ιστοριααα στην εποχη τον 80ς  :W00t:

----------


## dannykostas

τελικατο προβλημα ειναι οτι εχει καμενο tweeter  ειναι 150watt ειναι 5'' και δουλευει στα 8ωμ αν εχετε καμια προταση για να την αντικαταστησω περιμενω.......

----------


## materatsi

Ψαξε για ανταλακτικο διαφραγμα και αλλο που δεν σου λεω!Να τα προσεχεις σαν τα ματια σου,ειναι εναρετα ηχεια.Την ευχη μου να¨χεις!

----------


## xsterg

ανταλλακτικο tweeter σε site δημοπρασιων?

----------


## htsopelas

καλο ε??

----------

